# Painting floor molding with existing carpeting



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

We heavily push in two rows of duct tape onto the carpet for a barrier, then lay out heavy paint drops for the remaining area. Watch out for the tack strips vs your fingers.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

One of the few good uses of blue tape
Also sometimes a paint shield is helpful


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

I just take an old glossy magazine use a few sheets at a time and wiggle it down between the trim and carpet. Paint then remove before the paint dries so the paper doesn't stick to the paint.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Easy way to do it, is take a 5n1 and run it between the carpet and the base. This will pull the carpet away from the trim a little bit and give you a chance to remove carpet fibers from the trim, from the last paint job. It also makes the carpet look newly installed. Then take the straight edger pictured above, start in a corner and just move it along without taking it out. If it gets snagged tip it foward slightly and pull it straight out. You won't get paint on the carpet. Wipe it off and continue.

If you are going right to left, don't get paint on the leading(left) edge of the edger, so as you slide it along, paint won't get on the carpet. Depending on how tight the carpet is to the wall, you may choose to tape it down or not. Usually, I just use runners and the edger. No tape.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SchadMonster (Nov 8, 2008)

Oooo, great idea! I was killing myself trying to get tape down and to stick to the carpet properly. Can you clarify what the 5n1 "runner" you mention is?? Thanks!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Get a roll of drywall tape and slip it under the base (use a 5 in 1 or putty knife). It's a good width and you don't have paint getting behind it on the carpet as can happen with regular tape run to the base. Take your knife and break the "seal" between the wood and the tape before you remove it.


----------

